# Ebony and Ivory (vegetable)



## Cwalker935

Bruce (brobbins629) gave me some Tagua nuts to play with.  I had no clue how to work with them so I took the smallest nut and cut a slice out of it and did a simple segmented slimline with a custom center band.  Bruce will expect me to be more creative with the next one so the pressure is on.


----------



## BRobbins629

Nice job Cody but these are not Tagua. They come from Micronesia and I think are from the palm family. Only place in the world they grow this big. Google Micronesia vegetable ivory for more info.


----------



## Dalecamino

Nice pen Cody!


----------



## thomgarner

I personally love the center band you made. Nice touch and good fit and finish.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

The tagua nut is "whiter" than what you are showing and has voids throughout. I was fortunate enough to purchase some very large tagua nuts and was able to make a complete 2 part Euro pen.


----------



## mark james

Irregardless of the specific "nuts" you were dealing with (you knew that would come up eventually    ) - I really like the finished pen.  Very nice project.

Considering the locale of your house, you may want to keep the windows and doors shut - may be an "attractive nuisance" for some hungry squirrels, chipmunks, mice or... 🐿 

Very cool.


----------



## johncrane

looks good well done Cody!


----------



## Mike Washburg

I like the center band and the overall shape that the slimline pen takes on because of it.  Can you tell me or refer me somewhere to learn more about how to make bands like that?


----------



## BRobbins629

Mike Washburg said:


> I like the center band and the overall shape that the slimline pen takes on because of it.  Can you tell me or refer me somewhere to learn more about how to make bands like that?


Demo on this tonight at Richmond Woodcraft. 6:30 if you can make it.


----------

